# Different between Callaway and Ping fitting?



## jhorak (Jan 25, 2007)

Hopefully one of you experts can help me with this! Last fall I went in for a Ping fitting. Although I am only 5'11", I was fitted for a white dot (+3 degree) and a +1/2" shaft. I have yet to actually purchase new irons, and I am starting to strongly consider going for the Callaway x-18's instead of the Pings. Should I be looking for that same fitting in the Callaways, or am I going to be okay going with standard length and lie? 
I know someone is going to tell me to just go get another fitting, but unfortunately I am not in a location where that is possible, and I don't have the $$ to throw at another fitting.
Any comments or suggestions you can give me would be very appreciated.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey,

Uhm, do you have a directory list of golf store? Maybe you can get "free fitting" when there's a Demo club day.

I was lucky to get fitted by a certified Ping club fitter for free when Ping had a free one day Demo club day. In my country, unfortunately, it is only PING who does this custom fitting for golfers. And if ever we do it, we have to pay US$40.00(2,000 pesos) for this service.

One more thing, pls checked your fitting.

Because I'm 6foot tall, but my lie angle is +1 degree upright and plus 1/4" in shaft lenght.
I was informed that I'm a blue dot.

During that day, I hit more than 200 balls, from black dot, blue dot and green dot.

Hope this helps.

lastly, if you have some budget, why not go for the X20 instead of the X18? X20 is pretty good although my budget is way over it.


----------

